# Tomato Pie (a great summer supper)



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2003)

Tomato Pie

4 tomatoes, peeled and sliced 
10 fresh basil leaves, chopped 
1/2 cup chopped green onion 
1 (9-inch) pre-baked deep-dish pie shell 
1 cup grated mozzarella 
1 cup grated cheddar 
1 cup mayonnaise 
Salt and pepper 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 

I cut a very shallow cross on underside of tomato, placed in boiling water for about 30-45 seconds, plunged in an ice bath, then peeled off skin.

Place the peeled and sliced tomatoes in a colander in the sink in 1 layer. Sprinkle with salt and allow to drain for 10 minutes. 

Sprinkle pre-baked, slightly cooled, pie shell with a thin layer of grated Parmesan cheese.  Layer the tomato slices then basil, and spring onion in pie shell. 

Combine the grated cheeses and mayonnaise together then season with salt and pepper.  Spread mixture on top of the onions and bake for 30 minutes or until lightly browned.  I found that I had to turn my oven up to 375° during the last 10-15 minutes to get the cheese to slightly brown.

To serve, let sit about 10 minutes then cut into slices and serve warm.

I made this in a quiche dish which is slightly larger than a normal pie dish by using 2 deep-dish frozen pie shells by combining and tearing off excess and pinching back together where necessary.   Pre-Bake – 

I used thick slices of tomatoes and really packed the bottom (I put grated parm on the cooked shell before adding tomatoes.  I used the recipe above plus added about one-half again as much mayo and cheeses and basil and green onions.  It was better than any other I have had.  We had a salad w/it and a nice glass of Gavia wine.


----------



## Norma (Jun 23, 2003)

Elf,
Just how "pre-baked" on the pie shell?


----------



## leigh (Jun 23, 2003)

Elf, this looks soooo good!  BOY, will I be glad when tomato season gets here!  (Wish we had an "ooh, yum!" face - until then, guess this one will have to do .)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2003)

Norma - I prebaked about 16 minutes.  I used 2 frozen deep dish pie shells and put them together because the dish I used was much bigger so by the time I squished them together they were thawed.  It came to a very light gold color.

leigh - just don't drool on your keyboard - that's very bad for it.  8) 

What curry ad?


----------

